# New member in Richmond - being treated at Kingston, starting Feb.



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello. We have been trying for a baby for 4 years. I am in my late thirties, husband mid-thirties. We are both working professionals and live in Richmond.
I have my first appointment after being approved next week. That's the one where they ask for the forms back and you to bring in your passports!
Other than that, I don't really know what to expect.
It would be great to buddy up with someone in the same situation.
This is our first ever IVF cycle, and we do not have any other children.
I look forward to hearing from someone 
Good luck to all. x


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello,

my husband & I are also going through our first course of IVF after 4 years of trying. we don't have any children & both work full time.

I can imagine you are quite anxious about the first appointment as it seems to take so long to get this far & all of a sudden seems like something is finally happening.

it's an exciting yet daunting time.

I have found this site extremely helpful, there is always someone who's willing to offer a kind word, or some support & advise when you need it.

it's also good to read through other people's posts to gain information & hear from people going through similar things to you.

good luck with your treatment, I hope you get the result you want

Rachael xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to FF, Loquacious!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Loquacious
I am not quite in the same situation having already been through one round of IVF, however I am under Kingston ACU so wanted to say Hi and feel free to ask me any questions.
xx


----------



## BrightGlo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Loquacious, I'm not in the same situation either, I've had two unsuccessful treatments one IVF & one ICSI, but I'm in your neighbourhood, just across the river from Richmond. So if you ever feel like chatting to someone who's been through the treatment let me know. I know how lonely it can be. 
Best of luck x


----------



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Okay. Point of situation:
Took Microgynon for a while, felt almost suicidal. Really awful, but thankfully in the past now.
Then started 2 sniffs, 3 x day of Suprecur, no side effects except an incredibly long period. It would have been nice to have been warned about that bit  
Started injections a while ago, 1 injection x 3 vials of MENOPUR in the evening.
Scan 1, Scan 2 and Scan 3 now over with. Left ovary not responding at all. When they first told me, I felt so disappointed. But, as we have unexplained infertility, it was some help to explaining why we haven't been able to conceive. Scan 3 was today, and it showed 8 follicles, but none of which are big enough for collection. My planned collection date was next Monday, that was pushed back to Wednesday and now they are suggesting it won't be until Friday!
I feel like I am riding an emotional roller-coaster.
Has anyone else experienced a) a dud ovary surprise and b) systematic delays of egg collection? Any advice, virtual cuddles to offer?!  
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Hun
Massive virtual hug coming your way        

Is it Julie or Katie that you have been seeing most or a mixture?

I had a similar thing with dates continually changing which I found was a nightmare to cope with both emotionally and on a practical level having to juggle it with work.

Like you, I was awful on Microgynon, for me that was the worst part of the drugs.  Funny how we all react differently to Suprecur, in the first few days I had night sweats but then those stopped after day 4 and no side effects and also the lightest period ever!  Although then when I went for baseline scan, my lining was 0.5mm too thick to start stims so had to continue another 5 days on sniffing and the disappointment of being pushed back 5 days and told potentially cycle will be cancelled if not lost the extra meant I wasn't a very nice person to be around for those days.  At second baseline scan (a Friday) much to my surprise (as I had not even had a single spot of blood) lining was thin enough to start injecting so egg collection prov booked for Wednesday week.  
First stim scan was a week later, told had 20plus follicles (can't remember the exact number), 1 which was bigger than expected and the rest smaller than expected.  Told to carry on injecting as had been (2 vials of menopur) and to go back for next scan on the Monday but it highly unlikely I would be ready for collection on Wednesday, probably would not be ready for the Friday and most likely to be the following Monday.
Then went for 2nd stim scan on the Monday, and out of no-where 6 follicles where a good size and 2 more border line and expected to be ready within by end of day.  So having gone in expecting to be walking out with more menopur, I was instead walking out with my trigger shot and egg collection booked for the Wednesday, having been told 3 days earlier it was almost certain I would be delayed......

So amongst my long waffle, what I am trying to say, is please don't give up hope, your beautiful follicles will suddenly have a growth spurt and egg collection will be here before you know it.  I also wonder if Julie told me that it was looking like I maybe delayed as much as a week,to manage my expectations and give as much notice as possible that may be delayed. I am sure I would have been more disappointed if I walked me expected to be told ready to trigger only to find out I wasn't.  While it maybe be feel awful at the time, with hindsight I know it would have been worse if the situation had been all positive then suddenly I was hit with a delay.

Sending you even more virtual hugs     and     for an excellent egg collection in the coming days.  

xx


----------



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

I thought I should provide an update.
Today I will be 11dp3dt. We transferred an 8-cell and a 10-cell.
During the transfer, the Dr told me that the entrance to my uterus was very hard to find, and had to change his instruments! It was very uncomfortable and took twice as long.
This morning, at 6am, I tested on a HPT. Clearblue - the one provided by The Bridge.

Am absolutely gutted.
To be fair, besides bloating and led balloons for boobs, I don't have a single symptom.
Now I don't know if I should wait until the weekend and test again... and continue the pessaries, or just accept it's all over.
Very, very sad. Feel like a complete failure.
To top it all off, my colleague has just announced this week that she's pregnant and the whole office is deliriously happy for her. As am I, really. It's just 'right in my face'...


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry. I had a bfn on the 27th too.   I'm in sw19 so not far away from Richmond.


----------



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello mb2512cat, I'm really sorry to hear that hon. I know exactly how sad you must be feeling right now. Have you given any thought to where you want to take this next? We are going to try for FET, as I have 2 that might make it through.   All the best...


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know what we are going to do. Realistically our chances are small, and always have been. I guess is this whole thing just false hope for us? Just getting too tired for it all tbh!!

I hope you have more luck with the FET.

M


----------



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Dear M,
I'm no expert at all. I read through your signature and it seems as if you have had a very bad time of it.  
The thing is, despite all of these things happening to you, you are still continuing - this must be a testament to your strength and determination.
I don't know when you should stop trying, I don't know, because I'm not there yet.
The only thing I seem to understand, is the need to stay positive. 
I pray that your dream of having a healthy baby comes true.
Lots of fairy dust and love coming your way


----------

